# Here's to a Bangin 2013-2014 Snowboarding season!



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Kdogg101 said:


> Hello everybody, just wanted to introduce myself. I've been on this forum quite a few times but finally just joined. I've been snowboarding since the early 90's, it was my winter transition from skateboarding here on the east coast during the winters. I'm from Wildwood NJ (now live in nowhere Delaware) and skated Philly-LovePark to NY-Brooklyn Banks since the late 80's.
> 
> Snowboarding for me was a nice change for the short runs of pushing to line up every trick from ledges to rails and the like. Now being older, I simply can't get enough of boarding. Only wish we had longer winters or at least longer seasons of snow with in driving distance. I had taken a short break when my kids were born and 2 years ago I got back into it.
> 
> ...


Keeping the stoke alive! Welcome bratha. Enjoy your shredding this season. Cheers.


----------



## Kdogg101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks man! Got my lil man into boarding last year and he really took to it. He was seven then and on his 8th birthday I got him the Lib Tech Ripper board, Burton Groom bindings, and Ride Boa boots. He can't wait to hit the mountains as well! Makes me so proud watching him go down the slopes. Simply beautiful...


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Kdogg101 said:


> Thanks man! Got my lil man into boarding last year and he really took to it. He was seven then and on his 8th birthday I got him the Lib Tech Ripper board, Burton Groom bindings, and Ride Boa boots. He can't wait to hit the mountains as well! Makes me so proud watching him go down the slopes. Simply beautiful...


nice, i wanna take my 6 y/o brother this season. How was it taking a younger one? any advice? I really want to try and turn him on to this sport


----------



## Kdogg101 (Nov 16, 2013)

SnowOwl said:


> nice, i wanna take my 6 y/o brother this season. How was it taking a younger one? any advice? I really want to try and turn him on to this sport


Thats awesome you wanna take your brother! Have you been riding for a while? If so, I will be honest with you, it will be a LONG day for the first couple days. But it will be worth it. For me, once I accepted the fact that my day will be confined to the bunny slopes or training area, I focused on him getting use to moving around with one foot in the bindings at first(lead foot of course), but dont have him trying it on a slope. The darn instructors had my lil man on a hill for the first hour like that and it really was turning him off cause all he would do was fall cause the back foot would slip out from under him and he was basically twisting his knee around (not good). But seriously, get him use to pushing a little bit like that and then go straight to him strapping in and try a little slope. Keep him in the trainig area so he can use the "carpets" to recycle back up the little hills. Tell him the things you do to keep your balance and focus on him stopping. Most important thing there!

I also recommend using an older set-up if you have more than one quiver. That way you can use your board to stop him when he starts to pick up speed with out worrying about jacking your board up (minor detail if you really care). My lil man picked it pretty good the first day as far as going down and stopping. Its pretty natural for them to turn heel side and stop. 

Good luck and I hope he enjoys it as much as my lil man does, or as much as even yourself!:thumbsup:


----------

